# What is this plant?



## Dizzcat (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi everyone 

I was given a teeny-tiny plant from my local fish store and it is growing big. However, I cannot figure out what it is! I have looked and looked and am stumped. Most of the cuttings are still small at about 2" tall, but the main one is now about 5" tall.

Can anyone tell? 









If you know what it is, can you post a link to its info for me? Thanks!


----------



## Dizzcat (Apr 4, 2009)

Whoops, I put this in the wrong section. Just noticed there is a plant ID thread. Sorry!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Dizzcat,

It looks like Hygrophila polysperma. The tall stem is looking a little "leggy", possibly low light intensity? http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/a8/Hygrophila_polysperma.JPG


----------

